# "Baby care" setting on washing machine?



## Eliza_V

Hi, sorry to gatecrash (again!) but I was wondering if someone had any advice?

My Samsung washing machine has a "Baby care" setting, which washes the clothes at 95degrees.. This sounds mad to me.. It wont ruin the clothes will it?? They wouldn't put the setting on the machine if it would destroy the clothes, surely? I can't find anything about it online (ie. How the clothes are actually washed in the cycle) and DH has lost the manual :dohh:

I'm tempted to try it on some of the unwanted second hand clothes I sorted through that I was going to take to the clothes recycling bank and see what happens..

From your experience, what do you think?


----------



## OmarsMum

I dont use the baby care as it's 90 oC. I use cold water to wash LO's clothes on delicates setting (short cycle).


----------



## meg79

The only time I run (or would run) a 90 degree cycle is when I'm cleaning and de-scaling the machine. I probably do this every couple of months or so, kills most bacteria and stops mould. The only other time I'd use it for washing things is if one of us had a contagious bug and clothes/bedding needed doing. Other than that, it would be a redundant cycle.very unnecessary and a waste of energy TBH


----------



## missmayhem

make sure they are washed at a high temp otherwise the bateria is not killed, this is what they now believe is causing all these outbreaks of norovirus and other bugs


----------



## Sarah&Ady

What model is the machine? You can download the manuals for them x


----------



## Eliza_V

I tried downloading the manual and couldn't find it! It's the Samsung Diamond 6kg.

And I always wash bedding at 65degrees to kill potential bugs/mites/bacteria. With mine and DHs clothes, since I do so much washing, I just wash them at 30 on the 29minute quick wash since we're forever changing clothes!

So if I don't got for the "Baby care", would it be the 30, 40 or 65? I'm presuming the 65 (which comes up automatically if I select "Cottons") is the "high" temperature? And it would be the full cycle obviously not my cheeky quick washes..


----------



## freckleonear

I usually wash baby clothes and nappies on 40 degrees, sometimes 30 for delicates/woolens depending what is says on the label. 30 is more environmentally friendly as it uses less electricity. Towels, bedding and hard-wearing clothes occasionally get washed at 60 degrees. I'm guessing the 95 degree wash could be meant for old-fashioned terry nappies. :shrug:


----------



## Eala

meg79 said:


> The only time I run (or would run) a 90 degree cycle is when I'm cleaning and de-scaling the machine. I probably do this every couple of months or so, kills most bacteria and stops mould. The only other time I'd use it for washing things is if one of us had a contagious bug and clothes/bedding needed doing. Other than that, it would be a redundant cycle.very unnecessary and a waste of energy TBH

^WSS :thumbup:

95 degree is a ridiculous temperature, especially given how often you could end up doing a "baby wash"!


----------



## Eliza_V

Ive decided to "test" on some of the clothes we're giving away lol. I used baby care setting (purely cause it seems to be more gentle on the clothes) but chnaged the temp to 40 (I'll still wash our clothes at 30), taken OFF the prewash but added an extra rinse.

I hope 40 is enough to kill any bugs on it! I thought only 60 did that.

I do agree that 95 seems ridiculous lol.


----------



## tommyg

I've never washed anything at 95deg in my life. I do just about everything on a cottons 40deg time save cycle but I do towels I do them at 60deg (if I remember to change the setting)


----------



## summer rain

My machine (Beko) has the baby care cycle but it can be done on 90, 60, 40, or 30 degrees, all it is, is it rinses the clothes more thoroughly to ensure no powder residues are left.


----------



## tommyg

Summer you now have me courious if my beko has a baby setting.


----------



## mixedmama

95 is ridiculous, the highest I ever use is 60 and that's for towels! My machines 'baby cycle' is set to 40 degrees but it's quite a long cycle, if I don't have time I sometimes wash the baby clothes on the synthetic cycle at 30/40 degrees x


----------



## stardust599

I wash everything on a 30degree eco wash. I use Vanish Extra Hygience which kills 99.9% of bacteria apparently.

Wouldn't fancy washing any of Macy's nice pink clothes at 95!!! It would likely shrink them and ruin the colour!! xx


----------



## Eliza_V

I did some on the babycare cycle on the end but switched temp to 40, turned the prewash off but added an extra rinse (I didn't see the point in a prewash if I wasn't adding anything in the drawer to pretreat it!) and seems to be fine! :)

The "Daily wash" wont let me have 1400 spin so that's out the question for me, but I presume I can do either cotton or synthetic washes at 40 (synthetic is quicker so that's the one for if I'm in a rush) with an extra rinse on the end. Weird thing is the cotton wash at 40 with an extra rinse is longer than my "altered" baby cycle lol. 

Still sticking with the good ol' 29minute quick wash at 30 for me and DH though, and cotton cycle at 60 for bedding.

Thanks guys :)


----------



## stardust599

P.S. I LOVE ur bump!!!!!!! Is that a recent pic?? I hardly had any bump at all until 30+ weeks and even at 38weeks I only had this little bump lol -

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0227_001.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eliza_V

Hehe thanks! :) It was a couple of weeks ago, but I swear it's got smaller and that was just a flattering angle with me pushing it out a bit :blush:

Omg I hope my bump looks that neat at 38 weeks!! Gorgeous :) xx


----------



## brandybum

Just read my manual, it says the baby cycle is 40'c but it uses extra water to help kill bacteria and to ensure all detergent is washed out. Xx


----------



## summer rain

tommyg said:


> Summer you now have me courious if my beko has a baby setting.

With ours its on the programme selection dial, 'baby and toddler clothing' or something like that xx


----------



## Broodypants

I may sound really stupid here, but what good is killing bacteria in washing going to do? When any bacteria in bedsheets is probably around the rest of the house anyway?

Sometimes I think this nation has gone a little anti-bacterial mad! Babies need bacteria to help build their immune systems, good hygiene needs to be practiced around dangerous things like food etc but not everything has to be sterile...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Broodypants said:


> I may sound really stupid here, but what good is killing bacteria in washing going to do? When any bacteria in bedsheets is probably around the rest of the house anyway?
> 
> Sometimes I think this nation has gone a little anti-bacterial mad! Babies need bacteria to help build their immune systems, good hygiene needs to be practiced around dangerous things like food etc but not everything has to be sterile...

This is exactly what I was about to say! The amount of stuff Stephen puts in his mouth that he shouldn't etc and when we see other baby's - he's constantly exposed to bacteria and germs! If you're not exposed - then how do you gain immunity!? I wouldn't bother with the baby wash... He gets his stuff washed on the standard 40 degree wash - the only time I EVER use 60 degrees is on whites!


----------



## Broodypants

CharlieKeys said:


> Broodypants said:
> 
> 
> I may sound really stupid here, but what good is killing bacteria in washing going to do? When any bacteria in bedsheets is probably around the rest of the house anyway?
> 
> Sometimes I think this nation has gone a little anti-bacterial mad! Babies need bacteria to help build their immune systems, good hygiene needs to be practiced around dangerous things like food etc but not everything has to be sterile...
> 
> This is exactly what I was about to say! The amount of stuff Stephen puts in his mouth that he shouldn't etc and when we see other baby's - he's constantly exposed to bacteria and germs! If you're not exposed - then how do you gain immunity!? I wouldn't bother with the baby wash... He gets his stuff washed on the standard 40 degree wash - the only time I EVER use 60 degrees is on whites!Click to expand...

Thank god I'm not alone! I am the same here, wash things on 30 degrees if not too dirty, 40 degrees for a bit longer of they are dirty and only white cotton bedding and bibs/muslins get washed on 60!


----------



## summer rain

I'm not anti-bacterial mad at all but I do sometimes use the baby/toddler cycle when I use stain removers or oxygen bleach so I know its rinsed out properly. I also find the cycle really good for getting stains out in general xx


----------



## ke29

I wash everything at 40 except tea towels and dishcloths which I do at 90. Didnt cross my mind to do an extra rinse cycle to get rid of excess soap powder, might start doing that!


----------

